# To become a professional



## aaliyah.m.murray (Feb 28, 2014)

Hey guys! My name is Aaliyah and I am 16 years old. Like most teenagers I have a Facebook account. But I use mine for my photography page. If you guys could go give it a like and message the page some feedback? 


Here is the link: 

https://m.facebook.com/PhotographyIsAPassion?m_sess&viewtype=public



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sm4him (Feb 28, 2014)

Normally, you aren't going to get a whole lot of response to this kind of thing as your very first post here. It looks way too much like someone just "fishing" for "likes" for their FB page.
TPF is a great community, but our purpose isn't really driving traffic to people's FB pages. Since you've got an account now, come on in and stay awhile. Get involved in the forum and it will help take your photography to another level.

I went ahead and clicked on your FB link though&#8230;maybe because I'm feeling generous. Well, more likely because I'm avoiding starting my next task at work. 
Anyway&#8230;I only saw two random snapshots of snow, and two ginormous bright red clip art things that relate to the obnoxious "Keep Calm" statement that seems so hot right now.

Didn't seem especially interesting, to be honest.  Did I miss something? Perhaps there are more photos somewhere?


----------



## TeddyG (Feb 28, 2014)

I usually do not chime in, but I feel like I have to at this time. sm4him you need to take it easy on aaliyah. This is the future of our passion we call photography. Instead of cutting her down, acting like you are the king of photography, why don't you offer some constructive tips? I give aaliyah tips because she has expressed her passion for photography, started a Facebook page, AND joined a photography forum. While most 16 yr olds are out doing silly things, aaliyah is wanting to learn about photography. aaliyah, study photography all you can&#8230;.you tube, books, ask those in the business, and as always&#8230;practice practice practice! Nevermind 'those' who want to cut you down (sm4him)


----------



## tirediron (Feb 28, 2014)

TeddyG said:


> I usually do not chime in, but I feel like I have to at this time. sm4him you need to take it easy on aaliyah. This is the future of our passion we call photography. Instead of cutting her down, acting like you are the king of photography, why don't you offer some constructive tips? I give aaliyah tips because she has expressed her passion for photography, started a Facebook page, AND joined a photography forum. While most 16 yr olds are out doing silly things, aaliyah is wanting to learn about photography. aaliyah, study photography all you can&#8230;.you tube, books, ask those in the business, and as always&#8230;practice practice practice! Nevermind 'those' who want to cut you down (sm4him)


Let's back up the bus just a bit shall we?  There was NOTHING in sm4him's post which was cutting.  Factual?  Yes.  Objective?  Yes.  Cutting?  No.  Providing tips and guidance for those new to photography is indeed a worthwhile undertaking, however please don't put down other members simply because their viewpoint differs from your own.


----------



## ronlane (Feb 28, 2014)

TeddyG said:


> I usually do not chime in, but I feel like I have to at this time. sm4him you need to take it easy on aaliyah. This is the future of our passion we call photography. Instead of cutting her down, acting like you are the king of photography, why don't you offer some constructive tips? I give aaliyah tips because she has expressed her passion for photography, started a Facebook page, AND joined a photography forum. While most 16 yr olds are out doing silly things, aaliyah is wanting to learn about photography. aaliyah, study photography all you can&#8230;.you tube, books, ask those in the business, and as always&#8230;practice practice practice! Nevermind 'those' who want to cut you down (sm4him)



You're right you don't chime in. You are, post wise, just as new as the OP. With nearly 5000 posts, which are worthy of reading, Sharon gave the nice version for the OP.


----------



## sm4him (Feb 28, 2014)

TeddyG said:


> I usually do not chime in, but I feel like I have to at this time. sm4him you need to take it easy on aaliyah. This is the future of our passion we call photography. Instead of cutting her down, acting like you are the king of photography, why don't you offer some constructive tips? I give aaliyah tips because she has expressed her passion for photography, started a Facebook page, AND joined a photography forum. While most 16 yr olds are out doing silly things, aaliyah is wanting to learn about photography. aaliyah, study photography all you can&#8230;.you tube, books, ask those in the business, and as always&#8230;practice practice practice! Nevermind 'those' who want to cut you down (sm4him)



 ??? Well, *I'm* confused. No idea how ANYthing I said could be taken as cutting down the OP nor acting like I'm the King of Photography. 



tirediron said:


> TeddyG said:
> 
> 
> > I usually do not chime in, but I feel like I have to at this time. sm4him you need to take it easy on aaliyah. This is the future of our passion we call photography. Instead of cutting her down, acting like you are the king of photography, why don't you offer some constructive tips? I give aaliyah tips because she has expressed her passion for photography, started a Facebook page, AND joined a photography forum. While most 16 yr olds are out doing silly things, aaliyah is wanting to learn about photography. aaliyah, study photography all you can&#8230;.you tube, books, ask those in the business, and as always&#8230;practice practice practice! Nevermind 'those' who want to cut you down (sm4him)
> ...



Thank you.


----------



## limr (Feb 28, 2014)

No, Sharon is the QUEEN


----------



## sm4him (Feb 28, 2014)

limr said:


> No, Sharon is the QUEEN



:lmao:


----------



## manaheim (Mar 4, 2014)

All hail Sharon.

I didn't want to pile on... but I DID want to give Sharon my support.


----------



## Braineack (Mar 4, 2014)

TeddyG said:


> I usually do not chime in, but I feel like I have to at this time. sm4him you need to take it easy on aaliyah. This is the future of our passion we call photography. Instead of cutting her down, acting like you are the king of photography, why don't you offer some constructive tips? I give aaliyah tips because she has expressed her passion for photography, started a Facebook page, AND joined a photography forum. While most 16 yr olds are out doing silly things, aaliyah is wanting to learn about photography. aaliyah, study photography all you can.you tube, books, ask those in the business, and as alwayspractice practice practice! Nevermind 'those' who want to cut you down (sm4him)



Stop acting like you're the king of sm4him.

Aaliyah's FB page would be great if there was *one* single image that wasn't blurry.

Aaliyah, I suggest you take the effort wasted posting on FB and spend it on learning to camera.


----------



## sm4him (Mar 4, 2014)

Ha, well THANK YOU everyone. I'm feeling pretty special now&#8230;okay, I feel "special" a lot, because it didn't involve me doing something boneheaded. 
It kinda looks like the OP and their friend have moved on to greener, more drama-rich pastures, but it's VERY nice to know ya'll have got my back! ;-)


----------

